# MS Project Help - Critical Path



## GTScott (Feb 8, 2007)

I am working on a schedule in Project and have my Gant chart all done, well the secretary put it all in. I know what I want the critical path to look like but I can't figure out how to specify my own path in Project. When I let it automatically do this, it shows just about every task as being on the critical path. Is there a way to sort of input how I want it to go?

I hope that makes sense....any help is appreciated.

-Scott


----------

